# What to breed...what to breed??



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I want to breed something, I don't know what though. Should I breed convicts or should I breed bettas?

Or something else? Thanks!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I think you should breed aimara and then sell the fry to me.









. . . but that's just what I think.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

what type of equipment do you have open?


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> I think you should breed aimara and then sell the fry to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good place to start


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

guppies are really easy to breed. cons are also.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm not neccesarily looking for easy, but fun. And cool fish too, not guppies! Those are too easy! Something like bettas. You don't just sit back but you don't have to worry TOO much!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Breeding some cool tetras would be a unique thing. Im going to try it soon.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

breed cichlids. convicts are the easiest to breed, but cichlids in general are pretty easy to breed.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

bettas can be a challenege


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

paradise fish, easy and are just like bettas but aren't annoyingly small and therefore hard to feed. They also don't kick the crap out of each other.


----------

